# First Grow Ever!



## budz4me (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey all! I have been reading this forum for a few months now. Let me introduce myself a little here. 

I am an avid hunter/fisher. I enjoy golf, baseball and the NFL. I have been growing veggies and fruits for 4 years now.  I listen to mostly heavy/hard rock music. 

Ok enough about me, and more about my garden.


My soil: Mostly a home mixture of 25% compost (that i create), 25% perlite/vermiculite, and 50% organic soil. 

My light: CFL's for now. I am currently running 22k lumens.  80% 6700k/20% 2700k now for vegging. 

CFM's: I currently have a 4" vent at the top of my box direct piped into my HVAC return duct. There I have a 16 MERV HEPA Aircleaner, after is passes through there, it enters my hole home U/V light air cleaner. Smell will not be an issue! 

At 4" i should have around 60CFM of flow. Having a 2x2x5 box....that should in theory be ok.

Seeds: Bag seeds here.....decent stuff, but no guarantees from here on out.


More to come, including some pics.

PS, due to the circumstance I have started all the seeds outside in my garden.  I have cleaned the pots and tools I used prior to transferring them inside.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

Green mojo for your first grow! Enjoy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2013)

Green mojo  The most important tip to start with is patience  and the last important tip for growing MJ is patience. For growing MJ, forget everything else you know about growing other stuff because while the basics of horticulture do apply for growing MJ, it all has to be translated to the language that only MJ speaks. Its not difficult but it demands you do it her way or no way


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

The biggest risk with bringing outside plants in is pests.  Make sure that the plants themselves are inspected well.  If you do not have an oscillating fan on them, you need one, in addition to the exhaust fan.  This moves the air around and encourages strong stem development.  This ventilation system may not work later as the plants get smelly.  Not sure if a house filter like that will deal with the smell of cannabis, but that is down the road.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 22, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Hey all! I have been reading this forum for a few months now. Let me introduce myself a little here.
> 
> I am an avid hunter/fisher. I enjoy golf, baseball and the NFL. I have been growing veggies and fruits for 4 years now. I listen to mostly heavy/hard rock music.
> 
> ...


 
another outdoor guy, cool.. i love feminized seeds. for sure females. there are hundreds of seed banks. goggle " SINGLE SEED CENTRE" pick a favorite fem., and order. much fun..  WELCOME


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome to MP and Green Mojo for your grow....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

The trouble with bagseed is that you only know 1/2 the genetics.  It could be pollen from some ditch weed growing wild or it could have selfed, which greatly increases the chances of hermies.  I really recommend buying good seeds with stable genetics when first starting out.  You should decide what kind of high you want from your bud and look for a strain that answers those needs.

I personally am not a big fan of fem seeds, but to each their own.

I have used a bunch of seed banks over the years, but these 3 the most.  I use Attitude seed bank a lot.  I also order from Hemp Depot in Canada.  They do not take credit or debit cards, you have to send in a money order or cash.  I have also ordered from Nirvana numerous times.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the input, I have always thought this forum is the place to be....much love is spread!



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The biggest risk with bringing outside plants in  is pests.  Make sure that the plants themselves are inspected well.  If  you do not have an oscillating fan on them, you need one, in addition  to the exhaust fan.  This moves the air around and encourages strong  stem development.  This ventilation system may not work later as the  plants get smelly.  Not sure if a house filter like that will deal with  the smell of cannabis, but that is down the road.



Yes THG, I am with you on all that. I have sprayed them with an organic rosemary extract and have so far found no signs. I have an oscillating fan now, and I am expecting the whole home air cleaner to fail...as that is the way I have come to know mechanical things lol. I will probably invest in a carbonized filter as well. I will tell you 10 minutes after dinner is cooked...the smell is gone.

As far as bag seeds go....I was kinda trying to get my feet wet before I went and bought seeds I would eventually kill.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 22, 2013)

I hear ya budz. 
I started on bag seed. It makes for an interesting learning lesson. Could go good could go bad. But you have the chances of identifying all 3 sexes. (Male/female/hermie). 
Seeds aren't all that bad. N when you do get good gens it makes the learning curve easier. Either or. Your gonna learn. 
LH.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 22, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Green mojo  The most important tip to start with is patience  and the last important tip for growing MJ is patience. For growing MJ, forget everything else you know about growing other stuff because while the basics of horticulture do apply for growing MJ, it all has to be translated to the language that only MJ speaks. Its not difficult but it demands you do it her way or no way




No doubt! I have read that over and over again! How can such a hardy plant be more sensitive than peppers! 

Right now I am dealing with purple stems on the upper branches...leads me to think a lack of nitrogen. Not sure how thats possible with the compost I use..but we shall see. THanks for your input! Spread that mojo!


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 22, 2013)

welcome to the family budz. looks like you did some research before u jump into the deep in. i do agree with mom/thg about bag seed. about not knowing where it came from what the parents were like and if it hermie's
at the slight's sign of stress. but you can get some good stuff off of bagseeds
i started growing with bagseed. i took bagseed from the west and east of my city took the best from the west and east breed to them. grew them out until i found what worked for me  . it was good but not that good still had to order seeds from the net to add alil punch to my strain . got a mix pack from marijuana seeds ni grew the pack out took the two best males and breed them with my hybird bag seed lady. i am now  the process of trying to add ata tunder from seedsman to the mix. it justs takes time and space and you will get what you want . if you need help just ask we live to help at mp. most of all have fun growing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2013)

What is the organic rosemary extract for?

Well, since I started growing so long ago, all we had was bagseed--we really didn't know any better.  Then, in 98 a friend of ours helped us set up our first real serious indoor grow--no more fluorescents.  We stepped right up to a 400W MH and a 1000W HPS.  We thought our bagseed was great until we tasted the bud he grew with seeds from Amsterdam.  The quantity was better, too.   However, even in the last 15 years things have changed a lot and I believe the quality of the bagseed is better now than then.  Hermies however keep me recommending "store bought" seeds.  One hermie can ruin an entire crop.  It is heartbreaking to spend 4 months or more growing something to have it totally seeded at the end.  This could have been prevented with $50 or less spent on good genetics.  Just my 2 cents here.

Purple stems do not indicate lack of N.  You might want to read up on the nutrient needs of cannabis and what different deficiencies look like.  Also, I do not believe that there is any way that compost alone is going to take a cannabis plant all the way through, no matter how good the compost is.  I use NV's super soil, which is a great super soil, but still have to supplement with organic teas.  How old are your plants?  Pictures?


----------



## budz4me (Jul 23, 2013)

THG, I WILL be purchasing seeds soon. Your argument is too strong .

I am currently not using my computer, once I have it fixed I will post pics. 

My plants in the grow box are both around 5 weeks old. One is only like 8 inches tall. The other is about triple that in size. Both are very bushy and healthy (just some purple color in the top branch stems). I have several outside that are around 4 weeks old....they are much smaller and nowhere near as bushy. 

PS I read up about the N def. You are 100% right.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What is the organic rosemary extract for?




Ill take a pic of that too. It is a non-chem spray for mites, aphids, and the like. A preventative spray mind you, I think once you get them it wont help at all.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 23, 2013)

Pics


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 23, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Pics


 
when my girls are happy, my upper leaves point upward at 30- 45 degrees. they look good, but maybe light hungry. jmo :icon_smile:


----------



## budz4me (Jul 23, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> when my girls are happy, my upper leaves point upward at 30- 45 degrees. they look good, but maybe light hungry. jmo :icon_smile:



I was wondering whats up with that. A few more paychecks and I will be upgrading my venting first.  Going with a 6" induction fan/charcoal filter combo. With all those CFL's I can only keep my temps at 79 with lights on.

Then my next purchase I was thinking something like the Apollo 400W HPS/MH air cooled combo.


PS any chance a mod can move this into the GJ section? I just realized this isnt posted in the correct area.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 24, 2013)

Its a girl! 11 inches tall and nice and bushy. When to flower? Hmmm I have a 5ft tall box.......


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 24, 2013)

How old is she. 
My eyes ain't what they use to be. But lt kinda looks like you don't have alternating nodes. 
How can u tell its a girl. You have pistil confirmation?? 
It cannot be flowered till sexually mature n from seed that generally takes 4-6 weeks. 
11". It will double if not a lil more. 
LH.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 24, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> How old is she.
> My eyes ain't what they use to be. But l


 
5 weeks from seed. Since I am brand new at this...let me c if I can get my iphone inthere to snap a photo of the stem/nodes



No way I could get a clear pic in that bush. But at each branch take off, there are 2 small growths, what I can describe as looking like wiskers growing out of the middle of the junction there.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

You may be seeing a different growth there. If they look like little green swords sticking up angling away from each other then that isn't pistols. What you are looking for is in the cusp of the branch nodes, a small round/oval bulb will grow with 2 little white hairs extending out. Most often when they first emerge you will only see 1 hair as they are stuck together until they get bigger.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 25, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You may be seeing a different growth there. If they look like little green swords sticking up angling away from each other then that isn't pistols. What you are looking for is in the cusp of the branch nodes, a small round/oval bulb will grow with 2 little white hairs extending out. Most often when they first emerge you will only see 1 hair as they are stuck together until they get bigger.


 
did not know that. thanks!


----------



## budz4me (Jul 25, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You may be seeing a different growth there. If they look like little green swords sticking up angling away from each other then that isn't pistols. What you are looking for is in the cusp of the branch nodes, a small round/oval bulb will grow with 2 little white hairs extending out. Most often when they first emerge you will only see 1 hair as they are stuck together until they get bigger.


 

I think this is true.  I have only had them under indoor lights for 2 weeks, 3 weeks out under mother nature. Could that be why even after 5 weeks they are not showing yet? 

Also, I have another plant in that pot....it is growing much slower....I am afraid to transplant it, don't want it to die. What should I do with it? I didn't think any of them would actually grow....it was just bag seed I threw in the garden lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2013)

:ciao:

as *Hush *stated ...could be "spurs"...look close at the node see if there is a white hair..very visable...and at 5 weeks should be showing...:aok:..I looked at pics but could not make it out...sorry...But you have enough hieght to keep vegging...I like to place in flower at 1/2 the hight I have..ie( 7 foot hieght..3.5 foot Must enter bloom)...If I know the flower stretch..I can adjust my veg Highth...make sense? ...Ill try and fallow along..

:48:


----------



## budz4me (Jul 25, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> as *Hush *stated ...could be "spurs"...look close at the node see if there is a white hair..very visable...and at 5 weeks should be showing...:aok:..I looked at pics but could not make it out...sorry...But you have enough hieght to keep vegging...I like to place in flower at 1/2 the hight I have..ie( 7 foot hieght..3.5 foot Must enter bloom)...If I know the flower stretch..I can adjust my veg Highth...make sense? ...Ill try and fallow along..
> 
> :48:


 

right on, thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

IME, I have found that very few plants will show sex at 5 weeks.  

I would recommend upgrading your lights before you upgrade your ventilation.  An HPS in a cool tube is going to run a lot cooler than a bunch of CFLs.  The difference at harvest will be big if you can step up to a HPS for flowering.

Do you have a plan for keeping your space 100% totally absolutely dark for 12 hours when you start flowering??


----------



## budz4me (Jul 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IME, I have found that very few plants will show sex at 5 weeks.
> 
> I would recommend upgrading your lights before you upgrade your ventilation.  An HPS in a cool tube is going to run a lot cooler than a bunch of CFLs.  The difference at harvest will be big if you can step up to a HPS for flowering.
> 
> Do you have a plan for keeping your space 100% totally absolutely dark for 12 hours when you start flowering??


 

I am ordering a tent to flower in, as soon as I can afford it.

I think my current setup is ok for veg (venting into my HVAC air purifiers)

I was looking at an Apollo HPS/MH 400W combo with digital ballast....I cannot afford to spend 300$ on a light right now. Is Apollo a decent setup? I know its not air cooled. But if I get a 6" inline fan with a charcoal filter...I figure that should be ok right? (for inside the tent)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> I am ordering a tent to flower in, as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> I think my current setup is ok for veg (venting into my HVAC air purifiers)
> 
> I was looking at an Apollo HPS/MH 400W combo with digital ballast....I cannot afford to spend 300$ on a light right now. Is Apollo a decent setup? I know its not air cooled. But if I get a 6" inline fan with a charcoal filter...I figure that should be ok right? (for inside the tent)



No.  IMO, you really need an air cooled hood to be able to keep things cool.  You are going to need a centrifuge type fan and a filter, regardless.  Three hundred is way too much for a 400W without an air cooled hood or cool tube.  Here is an Apollo dimmable 400W in a cool tube with both MH and HPS bulbs with a timer and ratchet hangers--$146.98.

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00547I5I8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1374883353&sr=8-5&keywords=400W+hps  

Just noticed the post where you want it moved to the GJ section.  Will do.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 26, 2013)

Speechless.....breathless......


Actions may be the only way I could show my thanks to you guys. I hope there is atleast 1 noob like me reading this to get a headstart!


----------



## budz4me (Jul 26, 2013)

At week 5 I have introduced FF Big Grow and Big Bloom at half strength.

Every other watering that is. I will hit it with full strength if there are no ill effects after the first two weeks (2 feedings, 2 waterings)


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 26, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> I am ordering a tent to flower in, as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> I think my current setup is ok for veg (venting into my HVAC air purifiers)
> 
> I was looking at an Apollo HPS/MH 400W combo with digital ballast....I cannot afford to spend 300$ on a light right now. Is Apollo a decent setup? I know its not air cooled. But if I get a 6" inline fan with a charcoal filter...I figure that should be ok right? (for inside the tent)


 
did you look for any USED equiptment?? before i bought, i found a guy who was selling a ton of stuff for what seemed very cheap. said he just wanted it out of his house. it was quite a haul to see his stuff and knew no one who was educated enough to help.. just a thought.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 26, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> did you look for any USED equiptment?? before i bought, i found a guy who was selling a ton of stuff for what seemed very cheap. said he just wanted it out of his house. it was quite a haul to see his stuff and knew no one who was educated enough to help.. just a thought.


 

Ive had a go at that without involving certain aspects of this I would love to avoids


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

got a new setup coming in the next week....lights, vents, action ladies!!!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats man we will all be around watching


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

Woke up this morning to this.......lower leaves mind you, first set of leaves from the soil.  I pinched off two of them because they were small, the first pic is still on the plant


Whats up with that???!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

Well if it is only two on the bottom of the plant don't worry. Can you show us a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## oldsman (Jul 27, 2013)

Budz,I run the Apollo 600W.I think if you can afford a few more bucks you should get the 600.I am pleased with the apollo setup.It's quiet and with built in fan runs super cool.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well if it is only two on the bottom of the plant don't worry. Can you show us a pic of the whole plant?


 

the first plant is growing very well!! Those leaves above were from the bottom of that plant.

I am stumped on what to do about the other one in that pot that is in good health...but not taking off like the other one. I am afraid to transplant it and risk damaging them both.  Should I just cut my losses and cut it out now?

I don't think 2 plants can grow in a 3 gal bucket


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Budz,I run the Apollo 600W.I think if you can afford a few more bucks you should get the 600.I am pleased with the apollo setup.It's quiet and with built in fan runs super cool.


 

I just bought the 400W one, budget right now is a HUGE concern....but for a 2x4x6 tent shouldn't 400W HPS/MH (36k lumens for the MH, and 53k for the HPS) be ok? I also got a 6" centrifugal vent fan with built in charcoal scrubber. (the filter is inline)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

the 400w sounds like it will be cooler shoudl be good to go with that info there  

my new htg t5 ho just tripped every thing second time :facepalm:

where u get your stuff from


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't read your whole journal, is that two plants in one pot? If so I would sacrifice the small one, go in and cut it off at the soil with some good clippers. 
I am babysitting a plant that came like that. I couldn't separate the roots and just let it go. I think that was a mistake as the small one is still small and the bigger one would be bigger with out having to share the same house.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

no man i had 2 in a 5 gal its a no go imo.

i just took 3 plants from 3gal pots and soil and hosed the dirt to mud and removed all the dirt and put em into hydro, you may be able to seperate em adn the little one, possibly both will be stunted a bit, or kill the lil one but roots will still be in there


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> the 400w sounds like it will be cooler shoudl be good to go with that info there
> 
> my new htg t5 ho just tripped every thing second time :facepalm:
> 
> where u get your stuff from


 
Amazon...wife has a prime account...free shipping is awesome!

Tripped the breaker you mean? I am currently running a dedicated 20A circuit over to my grow area with #10/2 wire (can handle 40A). I would suggest doing something similar if possible


----------



## budz4me (Jul 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I haven't read your whole journal, is that two plants in one pot? If so I would sacrifice the small one, go in and cut it off at the soil with some good clippers.
> I am babysitting a plant that came like that. I couldn't separate the roots and just let it go. I think that was a mistake as the small one is still small and the bigger one would be bigger with out having to share the same house.


 

Yeah I wasn't planning on them to grow....I literally threw my left over bag seeds in my garden and pots....lol...and now I have like 15 plants im tending to. 13 outside and those 2 inside. 

I will snip it like you suggest...maybe try to save it outside?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2013)

ya i got a dedicated 20amp right off the panel, maybe it was not the light that tripped the gfi but it kept tripping the run after i guess it has a 5 min reset is on and fine now gonna send u a msg tho don;t want to hijack his thread


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

The 400W will be just fine for your space.  I am guessing that the leaves got damaged because they had nutrient solution poured on them.

You have 2 plants in a 3 gal pot?     If so, I would recommend transplanting NOW before the roots get more interwoven than they already are.  You are correct that 2 plants should not be in a 3 gal pot.  


NEwguy, what else is on the same circuit?  If the T5 is tripping the breaker, you are trying to run too much on that circuit or you have a short somewhere.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried to transplant the little guy......I don't think its gonna make it....I have it in sphagnum moss and a rooting hormone........but Its not looking good. Its ok though...I don't think I have room inside for another plant. The other plant has grown 2 inches in 2 days....stand at 13.5 inches now....very bushy.

No clue what strain it is, due to it being bag seed...but Its not lanky by any means.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Woke up this morning to this.......lower leaves mind you, first set of leaves from the soil.  I pinched off two of them because they were small, the first pic is still on the plant
> 
> 
> Whats up with that???!!


 

Going back to this.....I still have 4 of the lower leaves that look like that.....should I just leave them be or pinch off? I do think THG was right, I didn't realized that when I was feeding them my FF nutes that it mattered whether the leaves got hit....I have since got a can that I can direct pour into the stem/root (not a flowering type watering can)

I am referencing the pics in post #35 btw


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

i'd think ya splash of nutes is no good i have found the more u can just let the plant get rid of rather then cutting it or wtv cause later it is just chance for infection or wtv


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

K, so let nature rule.....got ya, thanks bro!




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to N.E.wguy again.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2013)

hey thanks its hard not to rip em off but i am seeing its just bad in the long run can create little rot spots i usually leave like a 1/4' then that dies off later and i flick it off if i do cut em off.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

My dogs love the green mojo!!!


Those leaves are disconcerting.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 29, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> K, so let nature rule.....got ya, thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

as long as passion is trying to clean up a little, i think this line should be banned from use. i'm talking about the REPUTATION line. who wrote this?? a mod. directed at budz for me?? i remember this line directed at me. sure made me feel UNWELCOME!! seems quite arrogant as well. ban me if you must. just does not appear friendly at all. jmo or did i misunderstand some how??


----------



## budz4me (Jul 29, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> as long as passion is trying to clean up a little, i think this line should be banned from use. i'm talking about the REPUTATION line. who wrote this?? a mod. directed at budz for me?? i remember this line directed at me. sure made me feel UNWELCOME!! seems quite arrogant as well. ban me if you must. just does not appear friendly at all. jmo or did i misunderstand some how??


 

I think there was a misunderstanding....I wrote that line.....your journals and advice that I have been reading for a few months have been uber helpful....it was meant as a compliment...saying I wish I could give you more props....

Did not mean to offend at all, quite the opposite actually


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> as long as passion is trying to clean up a little, i think this line should be banned from use. i'm talking about the REPUTATION line. who wrote this?? a mod. directed at budz for me?? i remember this line directed at me. sure made me feel UNWELCOME!! seems quite arrogant as well. ban me if you must. just does not appear friendly at all. jmo or did i misunderstand some how??



You have misunderstood.  This message pops up when you have given rep to someone and want to give it again right away--it is automatic.  I don't know why it is set up that way.  There is nothing unwelcome about it and I'm sorry you feel that way.  But it is simply letting someone you wanted to give them rep know that you wanted to good rep them, but the preset parameters of the forum prevented it.  It should be taken as a compliment.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> My dogs love the green mojo!!!
> 
> 
> Those leaves are disconcerting.



I am guessing that you have poured nutrient solution onto those leaves while you were watering.  Leaves do not like that.  It is almost impossible not to get some nutrient solution on them when you have leaves near the soil level.  I do not think it is anything to be too concerned over at this point.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 30, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> I think there was a misunderstanding....I wrote that line.....your journals and advice that I have been reading for a few months have been uber helpful....it was meant as a compliment...saying I wish I could give you more props....
> 
> Did not mean to offend at all, quite the opposite actually


 
so sorry!! and thg. i never knew this. does not look that way and did not take it that way years ago. looks offending. my bad, again, SORRY!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 30, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> My dogs love the green mojo!!!
> 
> 
> Those leaves are disconcerting.


 
as thg said, no worries. 3-4 weeks from now, you'll be chop'n bottom stuff off anyway. looking better budz


----------



## budz4me (Jul 30, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am guessing that you have poured nutrient solution onto those leaves while you were watering.  Leaves do not like that.  It is almost impossible not to get some nutrient solution on them when you have leaves near the soil level.  I do not think it is anything to be too concerned over at this point.


 

Copy that! Thanks again for your input!  I do have a question........

I have several plants outside that are doing fantastic!!! However...they are doing a little too well and are getting a little too big for the neighborhood.  I just got my 2x4x5 tent. 400W MH/HPS air cooled setup Is on its way along with my inline filter/vent fan (440 CFM).

Could I transplant them, spray them down to kill bugs (I see red mites on the undersides of the leaves) and keep them in another area of my home until I move my current plant into the tent? I would hate to toss out such nicely growing plants.


----------



## budz4me (Jul 30, 2013)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> so sorry!! and thg. i never knew this. does not look that way and did not take it that way years ago. looks offending. my bad, again, SORRY!


 

Good mojo is all you will find outta me bud....no worries!


----------



## budz4me (Jul 30, 2013)

1st pic in the middle I think I see some white hairs....I cant get a better pic..I have a crappy old Iphone 4 that doesn't seem to focus.



Pic two is the the newest of my indoor family....I transplanted it and actually buried it about 8 inches in soil...that's how tall it was.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 4, 2013)

UPDATE: I got my 400W HPS light set up and also my 440CFM vent with inline filter. Tent is rocking now! Some new growth...and I think ready to flower?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 4, 2013)

Pics


----------



## budz4me (Aug 5, 2013)

So now that I am in that grey area between continuing to veg, or swap over to flower....what do you all think? Given what you see based on the pics.

Also, should I trim some of the lower leaves, they seem to be blocking new growth.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 6, 2013)

Well today is day 2 of 12/12.  Got the 400W HPS rocking. Max temp recorded today was 81*. Humidity stays within 45-55% constantly. 

Today is watering day. I have been doing as FF says and adding nutes every other water (once a week or so)

Should I wait another watering before nuting? or should I just go ahead and keep on as planned.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

I nute every other watering.

Do your plants have alternating nodes yet and/or preflowers? If so it's mature enough, but if you want to pull more you may want to pot-up first.

:joint4::stoned::bolt:


----------



## budz4me (Aug 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I nute every other watering.
> 
> Do your plants have alternating nodes yet and/or preflowers? If so it's mature enough, but if you want to pull more you may want to pot-up first.
> 
> :joint4::stoned::bolt:




I am sooo new at this......I can try to take a better pic...but my phone cant dial in the flowers I am seeing. They look like new growth..however there are little hairs coming from them instead of green growth.

And what does pot up mean?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

pot-up means to transplant to a bigger radius pot for more root mass = more top growth = more bud

if they're already in 12/12 then u don't want to transplant now. Those hairs are indicative a female. Can u take a closeup


----------



## Melvan (Aug 6, 2013)

Pot up simply means to transplant to a larger bucket. As you're already in flower I wouldn't suggest moving them up now, you'll just slow them down. 

I feed every 7 days, unless the tips of the leaves are burned brown, then you've hit their limit and you can just use ph'd water for a round or two.

If the tips of the leaves are light yellow, that means they want feed, so even if you just fed the last time, you can give again. But, always, as soon as you see brown tips instead of light yellow, back off the feed.

The first 3 weeks of flower they really suck the feed, so little chance of you giving more than they need, unless you fed heavy during veg.

Good luck!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Pot up simply means to transplant to a larger bucket. As you're already in flower I wouldn't suggest moving them up now, you'll just slow them down.
> 
> I feed every 7 days, unless the tips of the leaves are burned brown, then you've hit their limit and you can just use ph'd water for a round or two.
> 
> ...



yeah I just stepped into the thread then went back and read it, lol...I'm gonna go find a :joint4:


----------



## budz4me (Aug 6, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> yeah I just stepped into the thread then went back and read it, lol...I'm gonna go find a :joint4:




HAHA, all help is welcome! Medicated or not!!!! 


as for that close up... I tried and tried again....my iphone wont get any close than what I have posted without getting all blurred. I know this is a female.

It does have alternating nodes...as in off the stem, branches shoot in 4 directions....not just 2. When it was a baby it was only two....is that what you mean?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

a pic  for you's


----------



## budz4me (Aug 6, 2013)

More pics....not sure what is up with these leaves.....at first I thought it was a nute splashed them...but now its happening above and beyond where nutes would reach them.......


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

What's the soil? i.e. brand, mix, organic?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 6, 2013)

soil is  1/2 organic compost I make (same stuff I use for my food garden)

then a mix of 1/4 perlite and 1/4 vermiculite.

Plant is 6 weeks old, vegged under CFLS. I upgraded a few days ago to MH/HPS


These leaves have worsened/new appearances since switcing to the HPS light.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

So went ahead with the normal schedule of nutes. Did the FF BB and TB. Today all is looking very healthy, with the exception of a few leaves. 

To answer an above question regarding alternating nodes.....yes now that I know what that means...There are tons.

For every alternating node...there is what I want to call a flower coming out from between the node and the stem. I counted a total of 9 flowers coming from the alternating node sites.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

That's ph issues, tested your ph lately? Not the water, but your medium? Pics to me look like you have lockout. Leaves feel brittle?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> That's ph issues, tested your ph lately? Not the water, but your medium? Pics to me look like you have lockout. Leaves feel brittle?




Tested it 2 days ago right before I started 12/12. Mind you, the kit I am using is not digital...its old school. You add soil, water and the powder they give you.

I came up with a 7.0

Yes, lower leaves are brittle....upper ones feel lush


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Stop feeding, all you're doing is more damage. They can't process the food right now, so it's just storing, that's why leaves are brittle.

Back of the feed, give only properly ph'd water for at least 3 rounds, maybe more. 

When you do go back to feeding make sure you mix the feed, let it sit an hour, test and correct ph, then feed.

20 bucks says your compost is high N too, so if you're feeding on top of that, you're getting some major doses. Really, if you're using an organic compost, I would bet all you need to feed is a compost tea now and again.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Stop feeding, all you're doing is more damage. They can't process the food right now, so it's just storing, that's why leaves are brittle.
> 
> Back of the feed, give only properly ph'd water for at least 3 rounds, maybe more.
> 
> When you do go back to feeding make sure you mix the feed, let it sit an hour, test and correct ph, then feed.



Wow, lots to learn. I know adding lime will raise PH, but with MJ what do you use to lower? I have espoma holly tone, but I think that would be overkill.

I am an experienced gardener, but am new to MJ. How would you go about lowering PH?


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

I would just hit the grow shop and get bottles of ph up and ph down. Household fixes like lemon or baking soda fix it for a bit, but it doesn't hold.

You just want to maintain it at 6.5-6.8. If your powder test is telling you 7.0 I'd bet it's actually higher. You're also using FoxFarm feeds, with built in ph buffers, that may be actually taking you too low on ph.

If you're going to grow in compost you need a ph pen for the soil. Maybe next go around just use ProMix BX, which in itself is ph neutral, and much easier for a new grower to work with.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah next grow I was planning on using something like FF ocean forest. I plan on getting a better PH monitor. 


But what I was suggesting wasnt a home remedy. It is actually amending the soil with either lime or holly tone to change the PH. 

Thanks a bunch for all your input..all is needed and welcomed!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Ocean Forest runs hot, people have lots of troubles with it, and it's 3x the price of a whole bale of ProMix. 

The compost is the problem, it should really only be about 20% of what's in your bucket. Honestly, I think your best option is give them a week of just water to start correction, then pot up, leaving out the compost, adding either the ProMix, or your own mix of vermiculite and perlite.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 7, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Ocean Forest runs hot, people have lots of troubles with it, and it's 3x the price of a whole bale of ProMix.
> 
> The compost is the problem, it should really only be about 20% of what's in your bucket. Honestly, I think your best option is give them a week of just water to start correction, then pot up, leaving out the compost, adding either the ProMix, or your own mix of vermiculite and perlite.




3 days of 12/12 then re-potting, and I am assuming 24/0 again? wont hurt? I agree with you on the compost...I used it as a soil, instead of an amendment. My fault from the get go.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

No, don't flip back to 24/0. Just pot up and add a week to your harvest date.

You're going to see reduced yields, but as this is your first grow you wouldn't even know that if I hadn't told you, lol. Your first run isn't suppose to be perfect, it's suppose to be learning about all these little things so that your second run will be so much better.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 8, 2013)

Just acquired 2 new 150W HPS lights and a 4" centrifugal fan, Setting it all up now as my veg box.

As far as my girl goes, she is looking much better. Right now she is pretty dry, I find that she likes to be dried out some before a good watering. She responds nicely to that.

Will send update pics when I get the old box set up with the new lights and vent.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry had to dip out yesterday.

Good news on the improving plant health.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 9, 2013)

pics


----------



## budz4me (Aug 11, 2013)

Potting up all but one of my plants. The one in the tent on 12/12 is not being changed.

I have 2 I just finished moving from a 2 gallon pot to a 5 gallon pot. They are well, lets just say they are "adjusting" in a slightly less than desirable way.

I am about to do the next 2. They are both in the same 2 gallon pot....again huge under sight there.

I am going to leave them together and move them to a 5g pot and see how they do.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 12, 2013)

Pics:


----------



## budz4me (Aug 13, 2013)

this is one of 2 plants I now have in my veg box. I transplanted them both into 5g buckets at the same time...this one is doing way better.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 13, 2013)

These are the 2 I just xplanted into a 5g bucket...both were doing so well....I hate the thought of killing one....so I will let them grow then kill the one that isnt female....smart, stupid? Feedback?

Please note I am working with minimal space....and these 2 are outside, which is going to be a concern very soon if they continue this growth rate.



I started without the proper setup....so from now on I will not be doing anything outdoors, now that I have the tents/lights ,etc.  This is just a trial first run


----------



## budz4me (Aug 16, 2013)

update on all things green over here. 

My main girl is rocking along...2nd week of flower started Tuesday.   Plant is growing faster than I thought it would. Last night alone it gained almost 2 inches (i checked it at 9pm before lights out...then at 5pm the next day so 20 hours it grew 2 inches) Not sure if thats normal in flowering.

I had my 400W HPS cool tube 1 inch from the top flower. When I checked it it looked like it had its face smooshed up against a window lol. One of the leaves were burned badly but I expect it will be fine.

The other 4 I have in my veg box are doing ok. I am afraid that starting them outdoors will make them too tall for my flowering tent. We shall see.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 19, 2013)

I got a problem and I am not sure how to handle it.

The plant is too tall. If it keeps growing at this rate...it will be way too tall for my tent (2x4x5 feet).

She is in the 3rd week of 12/12 and there are lots of buds starting to form so she seems very happy, just hope she slows down a bit and works on those buds instead of growing.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

you could drill a hole at the top of the pot and ever so gently pull the plant down more and more  everyday to the side till you have enough room, so to speak. tying it off with a soft line. 

Kind of a VLST program. Very Light Stress Training...lol...good luck.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> you could drill a hole at the top of the pot and ever so gently pull the plant down more and more  everyday to the side till you have enough room, so to speak. tying it off with a soft line.
> 
> Kind of a VLST program. Very Light Stress Training...lol...good luck.




Good thinking, hopefully she calms down soon and concentrates on those flowers....we will see I guess.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is my girl...and my lack of height situation!! Not too bad for vegging under CFL's huh? 

Week 3 of flowering begins tomorrow. Noticeable odor from plant, also got some nice flowers/buds starting to form!!. 


 See where the main stalk just took off from the rest of the plant?  That growth is all within 2 weeks....it has went from 25" to 37" in 14 days! Almost an average of an inch per day during flower!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Ocean Forest runs hot, people have lots of troubles with it, and it's 3x the price of a whole bale of ProMix.
> 
> The compost is the problem, it should really only be about 20% of what's in your bucket. Honestly, I think your best option is give them a week of just water to start correction, then pot up, leaving out the compost, adding either the ProMix, or your own mix of vermiculite and perlite.





I've never had one problem with FFOF, yes it's hot but if you know how to transition then it's no problem. The problem with them was about 5 years ago on the east coast they had outsourced their amendments and ened up with a very bad product. Luckily I live on the Left Coast and was able to avoid that whole scene.

clones/seedlings go into MGSS mix.

rooted clones go into 50-50 MGSS/FFOF

then into my 30-30-40 (FFOF-FFHF-Perlite)

Fox farms has the most accessible nute lines for ppl who don't have time to cook organics but want the same quality.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I've never had one problem with *FFOF*, yes it's hot but if you know how to transition then it's no problem. The problem with them was about 5 years ago on the east coast they had outsourced their amendments and ened up with a very bad product. Luckily I live on the Left Coast and was able to avoid that whole scene.
> 
> clones/seedlings go into MGSS mix.
> 
> ...



thats alot of foffing your gonna have to keep that to a min.. or ban stick


----------



## budz4me (Aug 20, 2013)

What the heck is up with these plants? Here are the same 2 plants from post #92 in this thread...I transplanted them 2 weeks ago and here they are now....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

kill the small one imo looks like a fight for nutes maybe? what u been feeding them isn't one male?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 20, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> kill the small one imo looks like a fight for nutes maybe? what u been feeding them isn't one male?



Neither one has shown any real signs of sex yet. I think you may be right, killing one off is probably a good start anyways. I dont think 2 plants will be happy in one 5g bucket.

Been feeding FF line, every other watering at half strength


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

I would say pull them out and transplant into good soild.  they look bad.  I 'm sure that if you use good soil and good water plus a good enviroment(temps/ humidity air circulation.  you should do fine.   you got to think about what you have done wrongfrom the pics it looks like a ph and nute burn since new growth looks ok thats a sign of nute burn


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

The droopy ones look overwatered, does the medium have enough arreation? Containers have drain holes? Watering to much or not enough...

The plants shown farther above should have had the light pulled back a long time ago, why the decently healthy ones were stunting.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 20, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> The droopy ones look overwatered, does the medium have enough arreation? Containers have drain holes? Watering to much or not enough...
> 
> The plants shown farther above should have had the light pulled back a long time ago, why the decently healthy ones were stunting.




The plant from post #96 I think, or 97 is the only one I have flowering. Is that the one that should have been flipped earlier..I am assuming it is what you are referring too.

I have decided to scrap both of those droopy plants, the soil is crap that I made from compost before I did research on this stuff. Works great for my regular garden...but for MJ...well, you can see how well it works. It does drain just fine, I mixed it with vermiculite and perlite.

I just dont understand why that one girl that is flourishing is no different. Its all the same soil and nute regimen.

I do have an order of some AK48 coming in....heard that was a decent smallish type plant that is somewhat easier to grow. That grow will wait until this one is over and I have the proper soil.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

there's a nasty leak on the intake manifold.  wait wrong movie thats fast and the furious.   
well I still think you need a complete do over soil and water


----------



## budz4me (Aug 20, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> there's a nasty leak on the intake manifold.  wait wrong movie thats fast and the furious.
> well I still think you need a complete do over soil and water




100% with you, making a trip this weekend to get some FFOF. Got some seeds on the way, so I will have a do-over soon.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 23, 2013)

Update photos midway through week 3 of flower, starting to smell nice and sweet.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 23, 2013)

Found some good luck today out in my regular garden!!!!  Was wondering why those green beans and corn have been bigger this year!





PS I have a nice plant in veg now being super-cropped...so far its working, its growing strong.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 23, 2013)

cool mantis man love hi color think mine got into the 6" exhauset fan  keep it green


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope I get one big soldier.   so far I only have little spider everywhere.  they are ugly but i love them for guarding my plants.  keeping it green.  green mojo for ya


----------



## budz4me (Aug 25, 2013)

I was telling my dog all about my grow...she lasted about 2 minutes. :icon_smile:


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> I was telling my dog all about my grow...she lasted about 2 minutes. :icon_smile:



lol 2mins.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 26, 2013)

bag seed buds!!!!


----------



## the one (Aug 27, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> bag seed buds!!!!



o la la   how long till she goes down?  how much weight ofthe single plant you think?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 27, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> o la la   how long till she goes down?  how much weight ofthe single plant you think?




Tomorrow marks the start of week 4 of flowering..so atleast another 4-6 weeks minimum to go till chop I would think.

I would not be able to tell how much, this being my first attempt ever....an ounce? Maybe, IDK TBH.

Plus, not knowing the strain doesnt help either.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 29, 2013)

update pic....doing VERY well! Week 4 of flowering in full effect...pulled some yellow leaves off that were barely hanging on...I was thinking of instead of the scheduled nutes next watering, to flush instead....I read a flush halfway through could be very helpful.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't recommend flushing unless you have a problem.  In what way is it supposed to be beneficial/helpful?


----------



## budz4me (Aug 30, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't recommend flushing unless you have a problem.  In what way is it supposed to be beneficial/helpful?



From lurking in others journals I read alot of peeps on here do that to flush out salt build up from nutes and the like. Its too far out of my limited experience to tell you WHY its helpful.


----------



## budz4me (Aug 30, 2013)

wow just checked flowering plant.....bottom third of plant has black dots all over the bottom of the leaves....was not there yesterday!!!!

I started investigating....they started moving!!! SPIDER MITES!!!!!??????


I am going to the store ASAP to get more of that organic insecticide. I used it at the beginning and it worked great, then I ran out and now I am in trouble!

Lesson learned....no more mixing outdoor stuff with indoors!

Is it safe to use during flower? I know on the label it says safe up until week of harvest

this is what I am talking about......

h420://www.saferbrand.com/store/garden-care/5110?utm_source=amazon&utm_medium=cse&CA_6C15C=1552562401

replace 420 with ttp obviously


----------



## budz4me (Sep 3, 2013)

Update, the girl in flower is doing very well! Took care of the mites with that spray I bought (above post).

The other plant in veg is struggling mightily! Tested soil PH.......7.3!!!! Ruh-roh shaggy!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck with the mites.  Though I have serious doubts that the Safer's is going to take care of your mite problem.  If you are wanting to stay organic, you might want to pick up some SNS 209.

How did you check the soil pH?  If you used one of those inexpensive probe things you stick in the soil, they are not to be trusted.  I can't remember....Are you organic?


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Good luck with the mites.  Though I have serious doubts that the Safer's is going to take care of your mite problem.  If you are wanting to stay organic, you might want to pick up some SNS 209.
> 
> How did you check the soil pH?  If you used one of those inexpensive probe things you stick in the soil, they are not to be trusted.  I can't remember....Are you organic?




Will look into SNS 209 for sure. 

this is the PH meter I am using....hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

And I try to be as organic as possible. Rain water, compost, espoma products, etc. I do question FF's line as being true organic...but I am unsure. That would be the only thing that I think is not 100% organic.

Its very strange because the plant that is in flower and doing very well is the same soil and nute schedule....so I wonder if the unknown bag seed genetics may be a factor here?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

avid


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> avid




Not sure what that means, or refers to :confused2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

avid....its a spray for bugs, mites etc.

if its mites a spray like "safers" wont work.


pull out the big guns once and they are done.

do research on avid, its what they treat ppl with worms LOL

its not as "bad" as everyone thinks...they just dont know exactly how and why it works and where it comes from.


get some and no need to fk with bugs again.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohhh, I got yah...I was like avid is an abjective...pretty sure lol! I got you now.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 4, 2013)

Here we are, tomorrow is mark of halfway through flowering (give or take)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

you can hit them w avid now in flower and no worries but if you wait to long then you will just have to  let them go longer or get what bomb or spray u can and try it.

if they take hold tho it will be to late for any neem or other "organic" spray.


research and i hope you get it figured out!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Will look into SNS 209 for sure.
> 
> this is the PH meter I am using....hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html
> 
> ...


 
You are either organic or you are not.  Chemical nutrients WILL kill the beneficials in the soil.  If you are not feeding nutes that are 100% organic, you are not organic.  FF's line is definitely not organic.  I believe the only product that is organic is Big Bloom.  Not that this is bad, but you do not have an organic grow.

Avid is a strong pesticide that will work.  I prefer Forbid, which is also a strong pesticide--neither are organic, they are regulated and you have to buy from a reseller, but they absolutely work.  I advised SNS 209 because I though you were organic.  SNS 209 will not get rid of mites if you already have them, but it will keep them gone once you kill them.  In fact, I have not seem anything organic actually get rid of mites and I have tried about everything in my years of growing--pepper sprays, neem oil, Safers soap, Dr, Doom spray, etc, etc.  Here is what I have found works:  Forbid, Floramite, and Avid.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 5, 2013)

So far no signs of them at all. Lets hope for good mojo on that front. I will be getting either avid or SNS for the future.

THG, so its kinda like you either have grace or you have none lol. THere is no little bit of grace.  So I am not organic...which is fine, its still gonna be better than most that commercial crap in terms of chemicals and the like.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

get yer deal dialed man, chems, organics shouldn't matter at this point in your mj growing.

Like an old mj grower once told me: "Don't Sweat The Petty, Just Pet The Sweaty" :hubba:

gj so far bud. Those buds are lookin' stellar. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> So far no signs of them at all. Lets hope for good mojo on that front. I will be getting either avid or SNS for the future.
> 
> THG, so its kinda like you either have grace or you have none lol. THere is no little bit of grace.  So I am not organic...which is fine, its still gonna be better than most that commercial crap in terms of chemicals and the like.


 
I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with not being organic.  I run chemical nutes with hydro.  What I am trying to say is that organic nutes are not going to be beneficial if you are also feeding chemical nutes.  I wanted you to be aware that Avid, Forbid, and Floramite were not organic.  

Whether you can have a little bit of grace is a debatable subject--I believe that people can.  You cannot however be a little bit pregnant.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with not being organic.  I run chemical nutes with hydro.  What I am trying to say is that organic nutes are not going to be beneficial if you are also feeding chemical nutes.  I wanted you to be aware that Avid, Forbid, and Floramite were not organic.
> 
> Whether you can have a little bit of grace is a debatable subject--I believe that people can.  You cannot however be a little bit pregnant.



Lol, thank you for your input...it is always welcome!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

funny how the "organic" and inorganic is stated....its all from organic compounds, even "chem" fees because it is all carbon based.


anyway you can run whats "called" semi organic w chem ferts and still have plenty of "microbial" herd.

its all what you give them and what you experience through time, not pages on a site or in a book.

play with your recipies and look at "chem" ferts as "food that is instantly avail" instead of "food" that has to get broken down...etc...to be assimilated.

using chem ferts is the exact same elements the plants usues in "organics" its just instantly avail and does the job right then and there, instead of watching paint dry....


dont soak up to much internet...or you will be stuck on one site like all the other sheep.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 6, 2013)

TOA, thanks for your advice. I recently grabbed some PH up/down.

Flowering plant PH is at 6.6.

The one with probs in veg is now at 7.0

I am trying to bring it down slowly. Next water I will try to hit 6.5-6.8.

Thanks again for all the info guys and gals!:icon_smile:


----------



## budz4me (Sep 6, 2013)

opened the tent today and had a lady bug fly into me...is that good luck?

How the hell did a lady bug get into my house..then into my tent! Insane!

I found 2 ladys before lights out...I let them be

Anyone interested...the new A7X album is awesome. Goes old school!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 7, 2013)

Ladybugs are good!  But they piss on buds too 


Drop the ph down, it's ok if it swings some. If the runoff is seven shoot for 6.0 next time.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 7, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ladybugs are good!  But they piss on buds too
> 
> 
> Drop the ph down, it's ok if it swings some. If the runoff is seven shoot for 6.0 next time.




What, not an A7X fan? LOL wrong forum! Thanks for your input on this journal. 


Just weird how the lady bugs just appeared out of thin air.

This is indoor...not a tent outdoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2013)

_You_ could have brought the ladybud in from outdoors and not even known it.  I love ladybugs!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 7, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> _You_ could have brought the ladybud in from outdoors and not even known it.  I love ladybugs!




Yeah true. One of the pitfalls of doing heating and airconditioning for a living...always out in the weeds and flower beds of customers houses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Yeah true. One of the pitfalls of doing heating and airconditioning for a living...always out in the weeds and flower beds of customers houses.


 
LOL--I know what you mean--I am a plumber.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 8, 2013)

Just an update.....Week 6 of flowering begins tomorrow. Should I trim the buds off the bottom of the main stalk..or leave them to not stress it?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

I vote that it is too late to take lower branches now at 6 Weeks. Pretty plants you have there.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm with Rosebud.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 12, 2013)

Update pics. Week 6 of flowering now. Just fed with FF TG/BB.

The other plant i am trying to get it to show sex so its now on a 12/12 cycle  and recovering nicely from the PH being too high.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

damn budz4me, reading the first few posts it seems really like a shot in the dark but your bag seeds are looking EFFING AMAZING  ! Something mentioned before about rosemary oil/spray you can also add tobacco-soak-spray (I mix it into the rosemary/spinosad mix) if your pests get up there, though doesn't look like you have that problem really. Very nice to see your progressss!!! my advice on trimming lower branches - if they aren't drinking enough light to grow to decent density, clip em. Doesn't stress my babies out whatsoever! (But doing mostly OD here)...


----------



## budz4me (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey thanks decaf! The rosemary stuff was mainly a foliar spray...I have been sold on SNS 209...it gets in the roots and treats the problem before it becomes one. But it did do great for reactions to bugs.

None of the buds are lacking for light...I was talking about the buds growing on the stem itself...near the base of the plant.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like you lucked up that plant is looking nice! I hope my bagseed buds look as good as yours.How much are you expecting to yield?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 14, 2013)

i see your using SNS 209... amazing stuff, bug prevention made idiot proof... just add to water/nutes and good to go... but remember to stop use at least 10-14 days prior to harvest or your amazing lookin bag seed there will taste like rosemary and thats not a good taste in dank smoke... trust me, my buddy didnt stop since he likes to feed till the chop and well it tasted kinda... uhmm not good XP lookin great though nice fat full bushy leaves lookin good, keep at it


----------



## budz4me (Sep 14, 2013)

Gary Ganja said:
			
		

> Looks like you lucked up that plant is looking nice! I hope my bagseed buds look as good as yours.How much are you expecting to yield?



I was hoping someone could clue me into that...2 oz maybe? I have no clue, never tried this before.

Thanks everyone for your responses and info...cant wait till this is over and to start my next project!

On a sad note...the other plant just got sliced and diced....turned out male....figures with all the stress from the ph being all wack...oh well, live and learn!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 16, 2013)

Thought I would give some more pics up....I saw a bunch of new threads asking about this stuff..so hope it helps.

Everything is on a dedicated circuit with a properly sized 20a breaker and 12/2 wire. The circuit can handle up to 1000W of lighting(8.3amps @120v) and several fans.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 16, 2013)

now the setup


----------



## budz4me (Sep 16, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone could clue me into that...2 oz maybe? I have no clue, never tried this before.




Also, bumping this...as I would love to hear what yall think.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 17, 2013)

YAY! Just got my order from nirvana in today!

Before you all go blast about it....only reason I got auto's was because I dont have the extra room/money/everything else that comes with having separate grow areas. Outside is NOT an option where I live.

Auto Northern Lights and Auto Bubbilicious!

5 each, Cannot wait to get started with them. By the time they are done I will have saved enough loot and configured the place for phenos, as that is what my ultimate goal is.

My current setup is a 2x4x5 tent that is being used for flowering...yes a little small I know.

I also have a 2x2x4 box I am gonna use for drying.  This box has 2 150w HPS lights and about 15k lumens worth of CFL's. 

I wonder if I start the autos in there, seeing as I have about 3-4 weeks left until my bag seed flower is done, then switch the grow so the autos go right into the tent under the 400W HPS timed at 20/4, and the bag seed gets chopped and dried.................

or should I just wait till after chop?

I will be getting a 4x4x6 tent for flowering in the future, then none of this will matter, but that must wait some time.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

after talking it over,at long lengths, with my buddy who also grows and iv decided to wait till my Sour Diesal is about 2 weeks out from chop before i pop my auto seeds in the pots and start my purple garden, so id say 3-4 weeks is a lil iffy, male autos typical sex at 2 weeks and females at 3, so give yourself a little buffer time so your not fumbling trying to chop in time, wait till 2 weeks then it will be safe to pop them seeds in.

as for your bumped question, its hard to tell really usualy buds put on a majority of their weight in the last 3 weeks or so, but id say it looks around 2oz, possibly more, that girl there has some nice lookin budding on the lower branches and thats quite a nice top, again hard to say seeing as your about 4 weeks out, she will start bulking up soon, but 2oz is a good prediction, i had a plant half that size on my first grow that i thought was gonna be like half a oz it looked pathetic compaired to my friends but for what i had it wasnt too bad really, she yielded just over 1 and 1/3oz so it can be difficult to guess, keep that nice lookin girl happy and youll get a great harvest.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 17, 2013)

:goodposting:

Thank you for advice! I will wait atleast another 2 weeks before germinating the autos...I am in no rush really, I was just trying to set up a perpetual harvest...the dream we all have!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 19, 2013)

I love update pics!!!! :watchplant:


Im thinking another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> YAY! Just got my order from nirvana in today!
> 
> Before you all go blast about it....only reason I got auto's was because I dont have the extra room/money/everything else that comes with having separate grow areas. Outside is NOT an option where I live.
> 
> ...


 
Your bagseed plant looks great.  Watch out for it hermying as you get closer to harvest.

I believe that you will probably be disappointed in the autos after growing a nice photoperiod first.  You could absolutely veg plants in the 2 x 2 x 4 and move to the 2 x 4 to flower.  I even did a nice little scrog in a 2 x 2 x 4 space when I was remodeling my flowering room a few years back.  You didn't really need to order autos....


----------



## budz4me (Sep 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your bagseed plant looks great.  Watch out for it hermying as you get closer to harvest.
> 
> I believe that you will probably be disappointed in the autos after growing a nice photoperiod first.  You could absolutely veg plants in the 2 x 2 x 4 and move to the 2 x 4 to flower.  I even did a nice little scrog in a 2 x 2 x 4 space when I was remodeling my flowering room a few years back.  You didn't really need to order autos....



I agree 100%, however I need that 2x2x4 area to dry what I have...space is very limited,and I only have so much odor control. Once this auto run is done, I should be set for photo's from here on out.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey brother they are looking great. 


Just wanted to let you know... Those babies are right on the edge of over fert.   Lay the phd water to them a cpl times before feeding again. 


Looking good man!!!!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 23, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Hey brother they are looking great.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know... Those babies are right on the edge of over fert.   Lay the phd water to them a cpl times before feeding again.
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out...I see it now that you mention it.

I am probably 2-3 weeks from chop...so ill just stop nuting all together now...thanks!


----------



## budz4me (Sep 25, 2013)

Houston, we may have a problem.

Went to water today......there  are little yellow leaves growing out of 1/3 of the buds. The plant is  doing VERY well despite some nute burn as mentioned above by TOA.

Nugs are solid and I may be paranoid, but could that be a hermie trait?  Iam at 7 1/2 weeks flowering.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 25, 2013)

Its normal for leaves to grow out of the buds, just make sure their leaves and not nanners.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 26, 2013)

HappyHead said:
			
		

> sorry to be a spoiler, but i'd skip the autos,....regardless.
> 
> You can veg a photo period plant for 28 days, and if you pick the right strain, you can flower it out in say 56-70 days...That puts you at 84 days on the short side of things, which is about where the auto's claim to be anyway.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the advice, and it is ALWAYS welcome!  I already have the beans. So I might as well give it a go. I just dont have the setup for a separate flower area, too much work yet to be done in my basement until that can be done.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 29, 2013)

i just ran 4 autos and they are a wate of time and water nutes effort yeild sucks  
ran crit cheese and 3 auto #1 the crit looks ok in cure the #1's look like trash like i may give em away no trimed still growing as gifts


----------



## budz4me (Oct 2, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> i just ran 4 autos and they are a wate of time and water nutes effort yeild sucks
> ran crit cheese and 3 auto #1 the crit looks ok in cure the #1's look like trash like i may give em away no trimed still growing as gifts



That sucks man. Sorry to hear that. I am using FFOF/LW and am not going to run nutes at all on the auto's. Just straight water all the way out.

I am actually expecting them to disappoint me, but I am challenged to make sure that does not happen.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 4, 2013)

Update pics coming soon!

I figure about one more week then its go time.  Trichomes are clear right now, pistils are gettting mostly amber.  Buds are filled out...dont really see it adding any girth.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 7, 2013)

The little ones are my autos. 

The autos are vegging under a 150W HPS and almost 22k lumens from 6500K Cfl'S. They are only one week of showing real leaves. So I geuss 2 more then its flower time? Flower time will be under the 400W HPS in my tent.

I have 3 months now that I can plan and build my next grow area...which will be the flowering tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> That sucks man. Sorry to hear that. I am using FFOF/LW and am not going to run nutes at all on the auto's. Just straight water all the way out.
> 
> I am actually expecting them to disappoint me, but I am challenged to make sure that does not happen.


 
You are absolutely going to have to use nutes if you want to get anything at all out of this.  There is no way that the FFOF is going to feed those plants for the 10-12 weeks it is going to take them to finish.  I am going to repeat this in case you don't realize how serious this is....There is NO way...


----------



## budz4me (Oct 8, 2013)

Point taken! So, OF/LW being organic..what nutes would you recommend so that I dont ruin the organic life in the soil?

Im pretty sure FF Big bloom is organic and Tiger bloom is not. Would just BB be enough?

BTW: as far as my flowering plant....I checked the trichomes today, I got about 1/4 milky/3/4 clear. But the leaves are falling off at an alarming rate....just yellowing and falling right off, I dont think it can go much longer. PIC IS a few posts up.......thoughts?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 8, 2013)

are you feeding her nutes? also since your using FF nutes have you done a water flush to clean out built up salts? could be a reason shes yellowing so much and dropping leaves, btw when plants yellow and drop leafs like that its a dead give away they are lacking nutes thus killin off unnecessary parts, if your using organic soils look into and organic line of nutes, maybe General Hydros "General Organic" line, its what i use, and works great, its all organic and infact all but 1 of the optional nutes are vegan as well...


----------



## budz4me (Oct 8, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> are you feeding her nutes? also since your using FF nutes have you done a water flush to clean out built up salts? could be a reason shes yellowing so much and dropping leaves, btw when plants yellow and drop leafs like that its a dead give away they are lacking nutes thus killin off unnecessary parts, if your using organic soils look into and organic line of nutes, maybe General Hydros "General Organic" line, its what i use, and works great, its all organic and infact all but 1 of the optional nutes are vegan as well...



Yes I stopped using FF nute line 2 weeks ago. My main concern is the race against time I seem to have encountered due to the recent hermy traits that I have seen develop. I have no seeds yet...but i am sure they are not far away.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

are you absoutly sure you have nanners growing outta the buds? are you sure its not just light bleached and/or nitrogen deficient leafs trying to grow. the previous pics of the larger plants its hard to tell, but i dont see anything nanner lookin...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 9, 2013)

If a strain has the trait...a perfect time for it to pop out is being stressed/underfed/ph issue.. etc


----------



## budz4me (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes I am 100% sure, I just pulled 3 seeds off today (they were still small and green). Trichomes are almost 1/2 cloudy.  like 40% cloudy.

I am chopping her now before I get a ton of seeds. I also need to have time to clean the area before I move my auto's in there. They are 1 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 10, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> are you feeding her nutes? also since your using FF nutes have you done a water flush to clean out built up salts? could be a reason shes yellowing so much and dropping leaves, btw when plants yellow and drop leafs like that its a dead give away they are lacking nutes thus killin off unnecessary parts, if your using organic soils look into and organic line of nutes, maybe General Hydros "General Organic" line, its what i use, and works great, its all organic and infact all but 1 of the optional nutes are vegan as well...





hxxp://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Box-Starter-Kit/dp/B004PS4B08/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381445587&sr=8-1&keywords=general+hydro+general+organic

is this what you are suggesting?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Yes I stopped using FF nute line 2 weeks ago. My main concern is the race against time I seem to have encountered due to the recent hermy traits that I have seen develop. I have no seeds yet...but i am sure they are not far away.


 
I never stop nutes 2 weeks before.  This is what happens--they run out of food before they are done.  I also never flush.  To me, it is like asking a marathon runner to fast 2 weeks before the big race.  You are asking your plants to put on weights and become dense--plants need food to bud.  After a proper dry and cure, you cannot taste any difference between plants that were starved and those that had food up until the end.  You are better taking a plant when it is ready and risking some seeds than you are taking it early to try and prevent fertilization.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 10, 2013)

yes sir thats what i was talkin about, i started with that Go Box, but just remember its just a starter kit it gives your a little of everything, but you will defently need to buy more probably Quart size. youll go through more CalMag then any of the others, and the one youll use the least is the Bio Bud, half a tsp per gal, so its quite expensive in quart size but that quart will last a year or more lol... all bottles in quart size run around 17-20 bucks per, except the bio bud its like 50 bucks a quart, but like i said you use so little it lasts for ever. good stuff thats for sure, i rotate in a stump tea with mycro inbetween nutes and my girls are lovin it.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 11, 2013)

THG, thank you very much for your input. I thought I did enough research before I started...apparently, according to my results thus far.....that proved to be not enough.

The plant is hanging and drying now. I removed all the fan leaves and "popcorn" buds, the latter are drying in the tent with the rest of the plant.

I will report how it is and will remember everyones advice on round 2.

I now have a lot of clean up work to do and lots of rearranging.

SK2000: thanks for the tip. I am almost out of FFBB anyways, so I will look into that lineup. Im starting to think organic is the way to go.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 11, 2013)

Pics......I separated that big one as best as I could...its too dense i think to make it any smaller.....its pretty huge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2013)

The bud looks like it will be great.  I find that it is a whole lot easier to trim them when they are wet than when they are dry.  You might want to trim some of them before they dry so you can compare.  I have sometimes just thrown the bud into the hash makings because it is so hard and frustrating for me to trim dry bud.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice bagseed plants! Cant wait for the yield/smoke report!:icon_smile:


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 12, 2013)

nice! that looks like a great yield  excellent results!


----------

